# How To Regrow Green Onions



## entangled (May 6, 2010)

That's a clever technique! I'm going to try it soon. I usually pull up so many green onions that I don't have enough onion plants left to grow on into big bulbs.
.-= entangled´s last blog ..Beltaine, Li Xia (立夏) =-.


----------



## arizonagrower (Sep 15, 2011)

Really enjoyed watching this > I am new to growing a garden at out new home.. What a fantastic video.. thanks for the helpful information. I am going to do this this weekend yahoo!


----------



## Amanda1 (May 7, 2012)

I planted the bulbs in my vegetable garden last summer and didn't get around to cutting them all down by last winter. I thought that the cold would kill them off, but it never did. Now they are about 4 or 5 ft tall and have what look to be closed flowers on the tips of some of the green shoots. I thought this was just on the bigger ones until the ones that I had cut down and had started re-growing started to get them too. Is this an indication of the bulb/onion splitting? Or is this something that needs to be cut off?


----------



## e (Jun 28, 2012)

I took some green onions and put them in the kitchen in water, but its attracting fruit flies (ech). what do I do about that???


----------

